# Bench Chisels Walnut Handles



## putty (Jan 1, 2014)

How about posting pics of the chisels instead of the table


----------



## bats (Feb 9, 2018)

I forgot to put the link in. Best you go to their site and view all their products.

https://www.ibctools.ca/shop/


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

As putty said, the table pic makes no sense. Why would you take the time to put in that image vs. one of your chisels?


----------



## bats (Feb 9, 2018)

Check out their website I posted above.


----------



## Mike54Ohio (Feb 2, 2017)

> As putty said, the table pic makes no sense. Why would you take the time to put in that image vs. one of your chisels?
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


Maybe to sell the chisels-sneaky re-direct since is new post from new member-not even close up pic of the butterflies to show the work quality of the chisels?

odd


----------



## MagicalMichael (Dec 26, 2016)

Thanks for the review. Somewhere down the hiway I want to replace my old Marples and have been eyeing lie Nielsen, Veritas, and IBC. I have wondered about the weight of the IBC? I can't imagine that they are more than my Marples, but wonder how they compare to L-N. How do they feel when you are paring?

Michael


----------



## bats (Feb 9, 2018)

The lie nelson & Veritas are very good chisels. Right out of the box I feel that the IBC chisels are flatter than the other two. Besides the way they feel in my hands and I have big hands, the fact that you can remove the handles to sharpen them sold me. The flatness and the way they hold their edge really make paring a breeze in both hard and soft wood. I originally purchased the 3/8" to try before buying the rest. I now have a full set and do not plan on changing.


----------



## felkadelic (Jun 12, 2011)

I don't really understand why removable handles would be beneficial for sharpening. Furthermore, the handle can be removed from the L-N chisels (or any other socket chisel) so that's not really a 'feature' that's unique to the IBC chisels.


----------



## bats (Feb 9, 2018)

Felkadelic,
If you do some research and watch Rob Cosmans video on the IBC bench chisels you will understand why I made that statement. Even thought you can remove the handles on all socket chisels you cannot remove the ferrule.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

> Felkadelic,
> If you do some research and watch Rob Cosmans video on the IBC bench chisels you will understand why I made that statement. Even thought you can remove the handles on all socket chisels you cannot remove the ferrule.
> 
> - bats


You don't know me or the way I sharpen. Rob Cosman sells for IBC. Nothing wrong with that inherently, but he doesn't know that neither handles nor ferrules are a detriment to my sharpening. Felk didn't understand, you weren't willing to explain. Glad you're happy with the IBC chisels bats, but your review hasn't proven to be very helpful.


----------



## bats (Feb 9, 2018)

Smitty & All,

Chisels like most hand tools are an individual thing and if you would have read my first post I stated that they are perfect for ME. I do not know Rob Cosman but I do do extensive research before I purchase than make my own decisions on my tools. I tried the IBC, Veritas and Stanley and the IBC felt and performed best FOR ME !!!!!.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

As I said, if you had read it, I'm happy for you.


----------

